# Another Pelham Blue Gibson SG in Ottawa - Already gone



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I know. One of _these_ again. I saw the other one a month or two ago and resisted at $1500 but this one came with Lollar Imperials, circuit board replaced with standard wiring, bone nut, AND included all the stock parts including the '57 Classics.

The ad was 2 hours old when I saw it and it was already "On hold". I would have grabbed it in a second.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I had one like that today too: Spaceman had an Ibanez RG560 for $550. They opened at 11, and it was gone by 11:10.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Rollin Hand said:


> I had one like that today too: Spaceman had an Ibanez RG560 for $550. They opened at 11, and it was gone by 11:10.


How can you be selling a RG560 and price it at 550? Really Spaceman?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Rollin Hand said:


> I had one like that today too: Spaceman had an Ibanez RG560 for $550. They opened at 11, and it was gone by 11:10.



I don't even like them and I would have bought that at that price.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> How can you be selling a RG560 and price it at 550? Really Spaceman?


You wont see one cheaper.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> You wont see one cheaper.


I know, but c’mon...

10 bucks more.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> I know, but c’mon...
> 
> 10 bucks more.


Normally they would be a few hundred more, but I get the point.

To be fair, this one wan't nearly as mint as the LPB SG.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

@2manyGuitars , I think this one is back up.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Seller has a marshall sv20 as well


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Rollin Hand said:


> @2manyGuitars , I think this one is back up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ad was up when I posted. I just didn’t bother with the link because it was already on hold and the ad was likely going to be gone soon anyway.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> I had one like that today too: Spaceman had an Ibanez RG560 for $550. They opened at 11, and it was gone by 11:10.


I was in on Saturday morning for the Gibson Flying V Traditional Pro - the ad went up Friday afternoon but it was too late to call when I saw it. When I showed up Saturday morning it was already gone. Next time I'll call or email as soon as I see something. Stuff is moving amazingly fast these days. 

I did notice the red RG560 for $549 since I used to have one. I had bought mine new for $710 in 1990 but never bonded with it and never played it. I had a hard time selling it since the market was flooded with them and ended up getting rid of it for $350 in 1997. They seem to have become more sought after in recent years.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Permanent Waves said:


> I was in on Saturday morning for the Gibson Flying V Traditional Pro - the ad went up Friday afternoon but it was too late to call when I saw it. When I showed up Saturday morning it was already gone. Next time I'll call or email as soon as I see something. Stuff is moving amazingly fast these days.
> 
> I did notice the red RG560 for $549 since I used to have one. I had bought mine new for $710 in 1990 but never bonded with it and never played it. I had a hard time selling it since the market was flooded with them and ended up getting rid of it for $350 in 1997. They seem to have become more sought after in recent years.


How much was was the V?
Colour?


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

Man, that’s the one guitar that I’d love to get my hands on.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> How much was was the V?
> Colour?


Cherry red, with binding, no pickguard. Smaller than normal size, 2016 model. Really gorgeous. $1400.
Not really my style, but kind of a fantasy guitar for me since I was a kid. 

https://www.spacemanmusic.com/product/2016-gibson-flying-v-traditional-pro/


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Permanent Waves said:


> I was in on Saturday morning for the Gibson Flying V Traditional Pro - the ad went up Friday afternoon but it was too late to call when I saw it. When I showed up Saturday morning it was already gone. Next time I'll call or email as soon as I see something. Stuff is moving amazingly fast these days.
> 
> I did notice the red RG560 for $549 since I used to have one. I had bought mine new for $710 in 1990 but never bonded with it and never played it. I had a hard time selling it since the market was flooded with them and ended up getting rid of it for $350 in 1997. They seem to have become more sought after in recent years.


That V was, as they say, well-priced. I was interested in that one too. It got the coveted "well, hello darlin'" reaction.

That 560 was calling me though...even though I have WAY to many shredders.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> That V was, as they say, well-priced. I was interested in that one too. It got the coveted "well, hello darlin'" reaction.
> 
> That 560 was calling me though...even though I have WAY to many shredders.


Some time back (I think right before COVID), they has an equally well-priced Cherry Red Explorer (I think it was $1199?) I saw at Spaceman. The body looked smaller to me and I did not know what it was, but I think it might have been an Explorer Pro. I just saw it quickly on the way out and even though it was not my style, it had that exact "well, hello darlin'" feeling - that is the perfect way to put it. Went back a few days later after I gathered my nerve and it was gone. The cheerleader left the prom with the captain of the football team leaving the sad lonely nerd all alone . 

I have not kept up with Ibanez models and am surprised they are fetching that much these days. Mine was metallic red with rosewood fretboard and a non-matching black headstock - there was no writing on the pickups like the one I saw Saturday. I was generally disappointed with the quality and playability, even after a pro setup. The knobs and Floyd Licensed discolored almost immediately despite not being played much. I felt the quality was lower than the RS440 I had regrettably sold a few years earlier (and paid less than half as much for new!). It took me over a year to sell the RG560, going down to $350 and throwing in a brand new hard case. That was the end of the shredders for me .


----------

